
“Working is Lonely” - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/06/working-is-lonely.html
======
Mz
Just an FYI: based in part on the comment posted her, I have changed the title
and URL. It is now called *Working Alone." I did resubmit it to HN
here:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11917345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11917345)

That isn't intended to game the system. It is intended as a courtesy. I never
quite know what the correct etiquette for these things is.

Thank you to draw_down for the comment that helped me think through the title
a little more clearly.

------
draw_down
For me, all the worst parts of work involve other people. The solitary work is
freeing, sometimes even downright enjoyable.

